# 2003 western 8' pro



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

8' western pro, ultra mount 3 plug, not fleet flex, came off 2004 f250. Barely used, still original cutting edge. Truck was wrecked this summer, I don't have mount or wiring for truck. Plow does work on my 2008 Chevy to show operation. I don't need it anymore. Includes plow horns, buyers wings, joystick controller with magnet snake mount.


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

$2000. Located in northeast Indiana.


----------



## matt-max (Dec 27, 2000)

pm sent


----------



## eludemann (Feb 13, 2010)

Sold


----------

